
How we know the oldest person who ever lived wasn’t faking her age - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/9/18174435/oldest-person-alive-woman-age-jeanne-calment-controversy-longevity-mortality-statistics
======
zunzun
As with whales, people have annual layers of earwax that build up and can be
counted - the physical evidence in this specific case came from the disgusting
and rather fragrant forensic evidence based on core samples taken from the
ear.

